# Blocco dopo primo riavvio

## Vizio

Ciao ragazzi!Mi sono appena iscritto...

Dopo tanti anni di win e un paio di mac vorrei passare a linux e specialmente usare gentoo che mi ispira molto.

Siccome mi spaventa un pò l'istallazione passo passo,ho provato a scaricare e installare vidalinux.

Ho un acer T350 Desktop

P4 3Ghz

768Mb

Scheda madre con audio e video integrati

Giga-byte GA-8TRS300M(chipset ATI 9100IGP)

Al primo ravvio appena finita l'installazione il pc si blocca a 51%.

In alto noto una scritta del tipo : "Controller using wrong irq?"

Facendo Ctrl F2 noto anche queste scritte:

Device i82365.0 does not have realese()fuction.It-s broken and must be fixed.

Ohci_hdc 0000.00.13.00=unlink after no-IRQ?

Controller is probability using the wrong IRQ.

Potete aiutarmi?

Vi servono altre info?

Ciao e grazie

----------

## RexRocker

uhm io avevo problemi del genere ma poi ricompilando il kernel ho risolto.

Vidalinux dovrebbe essere una live quindi non è che ci puoi fare molto. Al max prova a vedere se con un livecd di gentoo (anche la minimal) riesci ad arrivare al prompt.

Cmq l'installazione non è difficile, basta che segui passo passo quello che dice l'handbook, se ci è riuscito un mio amico fidati che ce la può fare chiunque.

ciao

Rex

----------

## 102376

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

>  se ci è riuscito un mio amico fidati che ce la può fare chiunque.

 

molta stima di questo tuo amico,

cmq l installazione è molto facile segui alla lettera la guida ed il gioco è fatto!

se non vuoi perdere molto tempo magari prova uno stage 3 e poi ricompili tutto + avanti quando avrai un po di esperienza

----------

## RexRocker

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> molta stima di questo tuo amico

 

beh considerando che è un utilizzatore convinto di windows e che aveva problemi a far andare una Suse fai 2+2

ciao

Rex

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Vizio wrote:*   

> ho provato a scaricare e installare vidalinux. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Al primo ravvio appena finita l'installazione il pc si blocca a 51%. 
> ...

 

non ce l'hanno loro un forum in cui chiedere supporto?

in ogni caso devi controllare il kernel, devi entrare in ambiente chrootato con un livecd e riconfigurare il kernel. probabilmente il baco è li. visto che ci sei cogli l'occasione per aggiornarlo con un gentoo-sources.

----------

## Vizio

Mmm ho capito che la situazione si fa difficile!!!  :Sad: 

Cmq Vidalinux non é live.E' praticamente una gentoo stage3 con installer anaconda.

Fateci un giro http://www.vidalinux.com

Ho provato tante distro e quella che preferisco é ubuntu,ma gentoo mi affascina tantissimo.

A che punto siamo con l'installer gentoo?Quando sarà pronto?

----------

## bandreabis

Lascia stare l'installer Gentoo, non sarà mai divertente come l'istallazione classica... fidati di chi ci è già passato....

----------

## bender86

 *Vizio wrote:*   

> A che punto siamo con l'installer gentoo?Quando sarà pronto?

 

Se hai già abbastanza esperienza con linux, e la configurazione di kernel e partizioni non ti crea gossi problemi, l'installazione attuale dovrebbe andare benissimo. Fondamentalmente sono una serie di comandi da dare in successione (qualcosa tipo avanti, avanti, ..., fine), basta seguire la guida ufficiale.

Inoltre c'è il vantaggio, se hai una partizione libera, di poter installare Gentoo da un'altra distribuzione di Linux, una qualsiasi. Basta aprire un terminale e seguire passo passo le istruzioni del manuale (eventualmente con una lettura un attimo attenta, ma non credo che ti bloccherai perché non esiste la dir /mnt/gentoo). Così anche il problema dell'installazione troppo lunga non è più tale. Si può benissimo installare Gentoo mentre si lavora, seppur con il rallentamento dell'installazione in background.

----------

## Apetrini

@Vizio:

riuscirai tranquillamente a installare gentoo da stage1, ormai non ti conviene installare da stage3 perche la difficoltà è la stessa solo che in stage1 il pc ci mette di piu. COmunque se segui la guida giusta, controlla e leggi bene, e se vai con calma senza la pretresa di mettere su un sistema in 20 minuti, allora vedrai quanto è facile!! Molta gente che c'è sul forum ha cpito questa cosa gia alla priam o al massimo alla seconda installazione...

----------

## randomaze

 *Vizio wrote:*   

> Cmq Vidalinux non é live.E' praticamente una gentoo stage3 con installer anaconda.
> 
> Fateci un giro http://www.vidalinux.com

 

Si ma onestamente questo non é il posto migliore per chiedere supporto a una distribuzione diversa da gentoo. Anche se "parente" come vidalinux. Normalmente i post che trattando altre distribuzioni li chiudiamo. Non per cattiveria, quanto per il fatto che questo é il forum di supporto a gentoo. 

In ogni caso, l'installer grafico al momento credo sia un pó lontano dall'essere utilizzabile appieno, tuttavia mia associo a chi dice che l'installazione a linea di comando non é poi cosí difficile, e l'handbook (anche in italiano) spiega passo-passo cosa fare  :Smile: 

----------

## Vizio

Sono riuscito a installare vlos!!!!

Qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibile farla diventare una gentoo a tutti gli effetti?

Mi sembra di aver letto che dando un comando "sparisce" vlos diventando una gentoo a tutti gli effetti!?

----------

## Vizio

Niente mi sono buttato.........

Sto provando a installare gentoo dallo stage1!

Sono in piena compilazione del sistema(emerge system).

Vi scrivo con links2 che utilizzo anche per seguire la guida passo passo....

Fatemi gli auguri e speriamo:)

Se dovessi incontrare qualche problema mi aiutereste,vero?

Ciao

----------

## otaku

 *Vizio wrote:*   

> Se dovessi incontrare qualche problema mi aiutereste,vero?
> 
> Ciao

 

Basta chiedere  :Wink: 

IMHO una volta avviata la rete e fatto partire la compilazione dello stage di turno sei gia all'80% del lavoro

ciao e buona gentoo

----------

## Vizio

Grazie  :Smile: 

Che fatica links2 da utilizzare!

Mi sbaglio sempre  :Sad: 

Ho paura che il traguardo sia ancora lontano  :Sad:  Poi con la fortuna che ho arrivato al 99% dell'installazione mi pianto di sicuro!

Sapete dopo tanti anni di windows e  un paio di mac mi e' venuta voglia di provare linux  :Smile: 

----------

## Vizio

 :Sad:  Mi sono piantato!

Si  fermata la compilazione dandomi un errore e io stupido adesso non so dove reperire il log.

Sono bloccato a emerge system.

Dove trovo info da postarvi con quello che successo?

----------

## randomaze

 *Vizio wrote:*   

> Sono bloccato a emerge system.
> 
> Dove trovo info da postarvi con quello che successo?

 

Giá leggere l'errore sarebbe di aiuto.

Se riesci a risalire alla rpima linea dove lo ha dato meglio ancora  :Wink: 

----------

## Vizio

Niente da fare!Ho riprovato l'installazione da capo e ottengo sempre lo stesso errore.

Scusate la mia ignoranza,come faccio a fare un copia e incolla dell'errore da shell?

----------

## randomaze

 *Vizio wrote:*   

> Niente da fare!Ho riprovato l'installazione da capo e ottengo sempre lo stesso errore.
> 
> Scusate la mia ignoranza,come faccio a fare un copia e incolla dell'errore da shell?

 

Se gpm é attivo quando agiti il mouse dovresti vedere un quadratino che si muove.

Tasto sinistro per selezionare e tasto detro (o centrale, non ricordo bene) per incollare.

----------

## otaku

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Tasto sinistro per selezionare e tasto detro (o centrale, non ricordo bene) per incollare.

 

dipende dai quanti tasti ha il mouse credo; mouse a 3 tasti quello centrale, mouse a 2 tasti quello destro  :Smile: 

----------

